

No One Makes it to Page 12 - philco
http://jonsteinberg.com/2011/05/24/life-page-12/

======
sixtofour
Always put an email's most important point or call to action in the first
short paragraph, preferably in the first sentence. I sometimes forget, but my
results are better when I remember this. As, for example, this paragraph.

